

Missed - kposehn
http://www.pvponline.com/2011/10/10/missed/

======
gallamine
I saw this strip a few minutes ago in my feed reader. My immediate reaction
was, "this is why Kurtz scares the printed comic industry so much." He is very
talented. It's been a joy to read PvP over the past 8 years or so (just
guessing on my part).

~~~
kposehn
His art has really improved over the years too. If you go back and look at the
start of his archive, the difference between then and now is amazing.

~~~
ary
Much like if you go back and look at Bill Watterson's work on Calvin and
Hobbes.

~~~
artursapek
Another interesting evolution was the fifty years for which Charles Schulz
drew Peanuts.

[http://web.wm.edu/amst/370/2005/sp1/images/lil%20folks%20com...](http://web.wm.edu/amst/370/2005/sp1/images/lil%20folks%20comic.jpg)
->
[http://lh5.ggpht.com/_SoPtgOjrRa4/SxJ6wlDkQWI/AAAAAAAABQ0/Pm...](http://lh5.ggpht.com/_SoPtgOjrRa4/SxJ6wlDkQWI/AAAAAAAABQ0/PmuagsqMC5M/s800/peanuts-
strip.jpg)

I used to collect his books/compilations

------
jrubinovitz
I felt the same way. I like Kurtz's blog post on the topic as well, very
tasteful.

~~~
kposehn
Same here - it really got me more than most other tributes.

------
hernan7
Please enlighten an uninitiated: what does "mo" mean in the last panel?

~~~
henrikschroder
It says "no."

~~~
hernan7
Thanks. I thought it was some Buddhist syllable.

Like the blog post says, "poor design ruins lives"... that silly font already
costed me 3 downvotes.

~~~
georgemcbay
A life is worth 6 downvotes, so it only ruined half your life.

------
aespinoza
this is so sad because that item was on my list... and I felt the same way
when I removed it.

------
kposehn
....I'm wondering how the title of this thread got changed on me...?

------
aaronf
The problem with bucket lists...

------
ga2arch
please please, do not retire to italy.

